# Geekvape Aegis X Kit - REVIEW



## StompieZA (26/9/19)

The Geekvape Aegis X is the latest and first big screen mod released by Geekvape. They call it the “Ultimate Beast” and there is a reason for that…It really is a monster…or should I say BEAST! The device provides 200W of power and a whole bunch of great features with the AS Chip. So take a read, i know its a long one but well worth it!

*Item Name :* Geekvape Aegis X Kit
*Manufacturer:* @geekvape
*Website: https:* www.geekvape.com
*Cost: *$96.50 (R1450 Estimate at current exchange rate)

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by @geekvape for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device. I’m not being paid for this review and this review is my own opinion and views.
_
Like i usually do, i start of with some unboxing pictures of the kit and provide some pictures of the device from different angles, the menus ect.
_













_





*What’s inside the box you ask?*

1 x Aegis X Mod
2 x Super Mesh X1 Coil (1 Pre-installed)
1 x Cerberus Tank – Bubble Glass installed – 5.5ml
1 x Spare Regular glass – 4.0ml
1 x User Manual
1 x USB cable
1 x Spare Parts Pack




*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*

*Aegis X Mod*

Size: 48.5 x 24 x 80mm
Power Range: 5W-200W
Battery: Dual – 18650 (Not included)
Material: Zinc Alloy & Stainless Steel & Plastic
Resistance Range: 0.05-3Ohm
Input Voltage: 6.2V-8.4V
Voltage Output: 0.1V-12V
TC Range: 200-600℉/100-315℃

*Cerberus Tank*

Size: 27mm x 46.8mm
Capacity: 5.5ml Using Bubble Glass)
Coil: Super Mesh X1 Coil KA1 (Best between 60-80W)
Coil Compatibility: TFV8 Baby Coils
Resistance: 0.2ohm
Air Intake: Bottom
Way to Refill: Top, Unscrew
Thread: 510

*Overview*




*So, what do I think about this device? *

Geekvape outdid themselves with the Aegis X mod and it truly is a beast, I completely agree with them. Once unboxed and holding it in your hand you can feel its tough as nails, but it is a bit heavy once the batteries are inserted. To me the weight is something I will manage to overlook just because this device is so well built and tough!

Power up the vape by pressing the fire button 5 clicks and a little lightning bolt from the Geekvape logo runs from the corners of the screen. The device starts up quick and the display is out of this world. The device offers a 2.4” OLED screen that offers HD quality resolution which I would compare to my cell phone screen and almost runs the length of the device. The screen could have been smaller I guess because running through the menus, none of them have so much info that such a big screen is required to fit everything but alas, I love the screen and its size! Its bright and easy to use outside in day light but also bright enough in dark to almost become a torch! Lol. However, this is Geekvape’s first ever big screen mod and they really did an awesome job!!

Screen : For those that are worried that the might crack, Geekvape has said that the screen is made from a super strong material and I believe them after seeing a video on their facebook where they place one in the road, drive over it with a car and then pick it up, screw a tank and vape without as much as a scratch on the screen.

The menus on the X is easy to use but can be a little tricky to enter if you haven’t read the user manual which I had to. By clicking the fire button 3 times, the device enters the first menu where you can change the main screens modes and customize the modes between TCR, Power, Bypass etc. You are also able to scroll down to the coil and lock the resistance or unlock it. The puff counter can be reset to 000 or back to the previous puff count which I like.

Now to get into the actual menu, after 3 clicks on the fire button hold the up(+) and down(-) buttons in together for 3 seconds and you will enter the menu. Here you can change the themes, Colors, ABB Battery setting (Mod will balance your batteries if unbalanced), Contrast, Check the firmware version or reset the complete mod.

The Main menu once entered by using 3 clicks on the fire button and holding the up and down keys for 3 seconds.




Different background skins, Each of them can change to the same colors.








Color Menu to change each themes color







Firmware Version menu:




Now, while using the device I haven’t really picked up any issues or glitches but do find that the two bottom buttons tend to rattle a little and isn’t as tight as the fire button. The fire button has a nice firm feel to it without any rattle. 

*IP67 Protection....What is this wizardry? Okay some of you know it, *
No more worry if the vape falls in the swimming pool or toilette lol, No more worries that if you drop it, the screen is cracked or the mod doesnt work, No need to worry that it will get dusty on the inside of the screen no more worry...end!
*



*

*Looks?*

The body of the device is made from 6 different types of material ranging from Zinc Alloy, Rubber, Plastic and some other they don’t mention.




The device basically looks like the Geekvape Legend but now features the big OLED screen on the one side. The familiar zinc or steel plate folding over both sides are now split into half with half of the leather grip remaining in place.

*Protection from this BEAST?*




*Tank, Coil & Flavor:*

Being the first time, I use the Cerberus tank, I compared it to the latest ZEUS X Subohm I recently reviewed. I will easily say that the tank almost offers the same type of flavour as the ZEUS X but wouldn’t say 100% the same. The Cerberus tank also still uses the old screw in type coils and hasn’t been updated to the PNP type coils the ZEUS uses which would have been great.

The airflow is bottom fed which provides good quality flavour and makes for a good smooth draw. The airflow ring is easily adjusted and does not whistle while using the tank.

The Coils that are used on this tank are the X1 Super Mesh coils which provides great flavor. I have been using my coil over a week and it seems i might get another week while using it at 65W. The coils provide a good amount of cotton that surrounds the coil which assists with flavor and not getting dry hits.




*Colors/designs available*:

There are 8 awesome colors to choose from, i personally like the silver, gunmetal and the black.




*My Pro's*

IP67 Dust, Waterproof, Shock resistant - Saw a video of Geekvape driving over one and the screen does not crack and still works 100%. I also took a swim with mine without issue (without getting the tank underwater)
AS 2.0 Chipset offering fast response time, precise temp control and provides excellent accuracy and power output.
Excellent high-grade materials used…6 different ones to be precise!
High Def 2.4” OLED display that is clear and looks great!
Great flavour from the Super Mesh X1 coils.
The tank and device both look great and is eye catching!
Comes with plenty of extras including screen protector
Changeable colour plates (Sold separately)
Different back grounds and color options.
Excellent design, material, and construction….This thing is super solid with ruber, metal, zinc and is properly sealed on every opening!
*My Cons's*

A little on the heavy and big

Battery usage seems a little heavy which I think might be due to the screen but still gives a full days vape on 65W (Approx 300 - 350 puffs)

Button rattle on the two small buttons, none on the fire button.
Should have come with the ZEUS X or Subohm Tank I think (But this is my opinion)
*My Verdict?*
This truly is a machine, a beast a monster! I can see this vape withstanding anything being thrown at it..figuratively speaking and possibly literately lol. It really looks great but is a little heavy and big and one thing i did not put in the cons because it would be silly is the rubber housing/skin sticks to your denim or pants making it a little difficult to take out or put in your pocket but i can live with that cause its for protection! The device has great features, looks great and i love the screen. The tank offers great flavor but does not have the new PNP type coils but rather uses the old screw in type which they could have changed or just provided a ZEUS X tank with the kit, But that might have made this kit too expensive!

*Recommendation out of 10: 7.5 out of 10
Recommend to Vapers : *Yes, if they want a indestructible device that not only looks great but works great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 6


----------



## StephanKuhn (27/9/19)

Awesome review

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/9/19)

StephanKuhn said:


> Awesome review



Thank you @StephanKuhn im glad that you like it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (27/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thank you @StephanKuhn im glad that you like it!


Do you perhaps know when they will hit the local market? I absolutely love this company


----------



## StompieZA (27/9/19)

StephanKuhn said:


> Do you perhaps know when they will hit the local market? I absolutely love this company



From what i have heard, they should be available locally in vape stores in the next 2 weeks. Some stores already has them on pre order sale and stock is flying.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StephanKuhn (27/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> From what i have heard, they should be available locally in vape stores in the next 2 weeks. Some stores already has them on pre order sale and stock is flying.


Fantastic. Can you please tell me which stores? I also want to pre order.


----------



## StompieZA (29/9/19)

Check out Foggas and possibly Sir vape as they usually have the latest things before anyone else. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (29/9/19)

Last proper mod I bought which I use daily is my paranormal. 

Will definitely get one of these, don't like the buttons though

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WBotha (29/9/19)

Awesome review , im looking to buy myself one for Christmas .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (29/9/19)

Awesome review @StompieZA, thanks, great read!.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/19)

Great review, thanks for your efforts @StompieZA 
Lovely photos

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/9/19)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! 

The X really is an awesome device, been using it for two weeks now and its awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

The Aegis X is now available @Sir Vape 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/just-arrived-geekvape-aegis-x-full-kits

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StephenE (1/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> The Aegis X is now available @Sir Vape
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/just-arrived-geekvape-aegis-x-full-kits



I saw and ordered!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

StephenE said:


> I saw and ordered!



Come and share your feedback after you received it, i bet you gonna like it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StephanKuhn (1/10/19)

Very tempting to order... but I will wait for the new Aegis Squonk. Or maybe both

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

StephanKuhn said:


> Very tempting to order... but I will wait for the new Aegis Squonk. Or maybe both



Well head over here and check out the review of the Squonk...It will be difficult for me to choose but will probably take the X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (1/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Well head over here and check out the review of the Squonk...It will be difficult for me to choose but will probably take the X


I just saw and replied there as well 

I am a massive geekvape fan, so will probably get both hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 178754
> 
> 
> The Geekvape Aegis X is the latest and first big screen mod released by Geekvape. They call it the “Ultimate Beast” and there is a reason for that…It really is a monster…or should I say BEAST! The device provides 200W of power and a whole bunch of great features with the AS Chip. So take a read, i know its a long one but well worth it!
> ...


Dude nice review. I prefer the squonk though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## camie (2/10/19)

nice review, diggin the screen on this mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/10/19)

Resistance said:


> Dude nice review. I prefer the squonk though.



Thanks @Resistance, Appreciate the feedback! 

Im using both and they are both excellent kits but the single battery on the squonk doenst last that long if you start vaping like a machine! lol I can also finish the 10ml bottle in 30min hahahaha

But they are both great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (2/10/19)

camie said:


> nice review, diggin the screen on this mod



Thanks man! Yeah the screen is something else, really good HD quality! And no worries of it getting cracked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (2/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks @Resistance, Appreciate the feedback!
> 
> Im using both and they are both excellent kits but the single battery on the squonk doenst last that long if you start vaping like a machine! lol I can also finish the 10ml bottle in 30min hahahaha
> 
> But they are both great!



I understand. All the squonkers I had was single battery. I dont think ill be too disappointed with battery life. Or at least I think I know what im in for.lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/10/19)

Resistance said:


> I understand. All the squonkers I had was single battery. I dont think ill be too disappointed with battery life. Or at least I think I know what im in for.lol...



I might need to buy a decent new single battery, Im currently using a pair of 25R which i now split to single battery just for this squonk so could even be that, but i think any single battery mod will battle at 70W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/19)

IMHO there is a lot of hype over nothing much around this. I was initially impressed to see an Aegis legend that squonks but when I saw how shi... it is to remove the bottle in order to wash it, it simply put me off. Now talking about the dude with the big screen. I’m sure it’ll be nice at first. Nice and shiny colors but then you’ll soon realize that it actually adds nothing to your vaping experience. I had the same experience with the Smoant Naboo, probably, the best screen put in a mod. I packed it after 2 or 3 days and after taking the trouble of putting my custom wallpaper, I just gave it away.
Well, that’s my personal opinion and there is probably a market for this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/10/19)

Grand Guru said:


> IMHO there is a lot of hype over nothing much around this. I was initially impressed to see an Aegis legend that squonks but when I saw how shi... it is to remove the bottle in order to wash it, it simply put me off. Now talking about the dude with the big screen. I’m sure it’ll be nice at first. Nice and shiny colors but then you’ll soon realize that it actually adds nothing to your vaping experience. I had the same experience with the Smoant Naboo, probably, the best screen put in a mod. I packed it after 2 or 3 days and after taking the trouble of putting my custom wallpaper, I just gave it away.
> Well, that’s my personal opinion and there is probably a market for this.



Agreed, Its something new and different and humans love that which is why there is such a hype. Regarding the Squonk, i love it but hate that it only has a 18650 battery which sucks cause battery life is crappy! But the experience and concept of how it works is great. As for the bottle and cleaning, you dont have to remove the bottle, just put the whole vape in water and squonk to fill the bottle and push the bottle to clean all the parts. Only if you really want you can remove the bottle. 

As for this X, Yeah its got a awesome screen but i feel that it uses unnecessary battery power compared to my DRAG 2 on the same power settings due to the screen but what stands out is that its almost unbreakable and that with this you wont end up with a broken on cracked screen even if you drive over it. It is a little bulky and the rubber body is a pain when it comes to putting the mod into your pocket or removing it cause it grips everything but the main part is that it will last very long without easily suffering scratches, chips ect. 

The DRAG 2 is still my ultimate favorite in terms of how quick it fires, the size and hand feel but its prone to scratching even though they claim its scratch resistant. The GEN is a little big to hold but light as hell but then the plastic body is easily dented which sucks and also fires slower than the DRAG even on Pulse mode. 

But appreciate your feedback bud, Like humans are....everyone has their own taste and preference and will either like this for the IP67 and screen or hate it cause its bulky and the screen uses battery power.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/19)

Grand Guru said:


> there is probably a market for this.



Many of the age advantaged among us have problems viewing the numbers on small screens. Looking for reading glasses to check the resistance, e.g., is a pain in the tokhes.

Large screens, such as on the Artery Hive, are really useful.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Agreed, Its something new and different and humans love that which is why there is such a hype. Regarding the Squonk, i love it but hate that it only has a 18650 battery which sucks cause battery life is crappy! But the experience and concept of how it works is great. As for the bottle and cleaning, you dont have to remove the bottle, just put the whole vape in water and squonk to fill the bottle and push the bottle to clean all the parts. Only if you really want you can remove the bottle.
> 
> As for this X, Yeah its got a awesome screen but i feel that it uses unnecessary battery power compared to my DRAG 2 on the same power settings due to the screen but what stands out is that its almost unbreakable and that with this you wont end up with a broken on cracked screen even if you drive over it. It is a little bulky and the rubber body is a pain when it comes to putting the mod into your pocket or removing it cause it grips everything but the main part is that it will last very long without easily suffering scratches, chips ect.
> 
> ...


I'm a single battery mod lover so that issue is not one for me but I totally agree on the rubber coating. My aegis solo gets often stuck in my pocket eventhough it's a tiny mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (3/10/19)

I like single battery mods too. Yet I like the smoant naboo. I actually think it's an awesome mod.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StephenE (4/10/19)

At last, a mod I can read!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StephenE (4/10/19)

@Sir Vape, thanks for the free juice! Much appreciated and great service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/10/19)

Congratulations and hope you are happy with it and that my review is on point with how you find the vape! 

Love the red!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (4/10/19)

StephenE said:


> @Sir Vape, thanks for the free juice! Much appreciated and great service.



Only a pleasure bud. ENJOY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (4/10/19)

StephenE said:


> At last, a mod I can read!
> View attachment 179516



it looks good in your hand.


----------

